# Is your root chakra opened?



## centrino

*Is your root chakra open?*

If you don't know, take this chakra test:
http://www.eclecticenergies.com/chakras/chakratest.php



> The Root chakra is about being physically there and feeling at home in situations. If it is open, you feel grounded, stable and secure. You don't unnecessarily distrust people. You feel present in the here and now and connected to your physical body. You feel you have sufficient territory.
> 
> If you tend to be fearful or nervous, your Root chakra is probably under-active. You'd easily feel unwelcome.
> 
> If this chakra is over-active, you may be very materialistic and greedy. You're probably obsessed with being secure and resist change.


[spoiler=In case you are interested, here is a (very very basic) guide how you can open the root chakra:]

http://www.eclecticenergies.com/chakras/open.php. Also I've read that* a failed opening of the root chakra may lead to suicide*.

Opening chakras *can be dangerous* both physical and psychological, try to gather as much information as you can before trying. Also avoid the self training of kundalini yoga.
[/spoiler]

EDIT: What are chakras?

Take a look at this very short introduction:

http://www.eclecticenergies.com/chakras/introduction.php


----------



## slyfox

I'd say far from it lol your description also makes it seem mine wouldn't be open.

Root:under-active(-88%) Sacralpen(6%) Navel:under-active(-50%) Heart:under-active(-12%) Throatpen(31%) Third Eyepen(31%) Crown:under-active(-38%)


----------



## Duke of Prunes

What?


----------



## LoneLioness

Root:under-active(-88%) Sacralpen(38%) Navel:under-active(-31%) Heart:under-active(-50%) Throatpen(31%) Third Eyepen(38%) Crown:under-active(-38%)


----------



## kiirby

Root chakra eh? Can I smoke it?


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Root:	under-active	(-25%)

_I feel stupid, i accidentally voted yes.. i meant no. _ :lol


----------



## centrino

Interesting, thank you guys for replying.

I would like to have more votes, but so far it seems we all have the problem with the muladhara (root) chakra. For the record, I only have "Throat" and "Third eye" opened, like some of you.


----------



## uffie

Root:under-active(-69%)


----------



## SOME

i have no idea what this means..... :/

Root:	under-active	(-44%)
Sacral:	under-active	(-56%)
Navel:	under-active	(-56%)
Heart:	under-active	(-75%)
Throat:	under-active	(-56%)
Third Eye:	under-active	(-31%)
Crown:	under-active	(-44%)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

kiirby said:


> Root chakra eh? Can I smoke it?


:b

I'm too lazy to read what it actually is, but I'm just guessing my answer is NO.


----------



## LALoner

I have been doing Kundalini yoga for over a decade now and my root chakra has been open for years. In Kundalini circles supposedly the big changes to your personality only happen after the navel or heart chakra open so wish me luck on that.


----------



## Neptunus

kiirby said:


> Root chakra eh? Can I smoke it?


:lol


----------



## Ambivert

All my chakras are ****ed up, trust me. All the symptoms are there, I have no idea how to open them. Sleeping helps the most...but my sleep cycle is simply messed.


----------



## au Lait

Root:under-active(-56%)
Sacral:under-active(-6%)
Navel:under-active(-19%)
Heart:under-active(0%)
Throatpen(44%)
Third Eyever-active(81%)
Crown:under-active(6%) 

I don't really know anything about Chakras...but apparently my third eye is over-active. Should I feel good or bad about that?


----------



## rainbowOne

Sounds like a sort of potato.


----------



## centrino

LALoner said:


> I have been doing Kundalini yoga for over a decade now and my root chakra has been open for years. In Kundalini circles supposedly the big changes to your personality only happen after the navel or heart chakra open so wish me luck on that.


That is great! Indeed the navel chakra seems to be making the big difference.



au Lait said:


> Root:under-active(-56%)
> Sacral:under-active(-6%)
> Navel:under-active(-19%)
> Heart:under-active(0%)
> Throatpen(44%)
> Third Eyever-active(81%)
> Crown:under-active(6%)
> 
> I don't really know anything about Chakras...but apparently my third eye is over-active. Should I feel good or bad about that?


Chakras must be balanced, an overactive or underactive chakra is not good. They need to just be 'open'.



> When the third eye is excessively abuzz with energy, we experience headaches, hallucinations, nightmares, and difficulty concentrating. When this chakra is deficient, we have a poor memory, experience eye problems, have difficulty recognizing patterns, and can't visualize well.
> 
> http://www.spiritual.com.au/articles/healing/third-eye-chakra.htm


----------



## Emptyheart

What in the world is a chakra..sounds Punjabi.


----------



## cold fission cure

Can I trade a chakar? Which one is best? I read the thing on the root charka and the site said its in the taint (<---you'll have to highlight to see the word since its a nasty spot). It probably can't be too important if it's in that area so how do I trade up to get a better one open? I'm supposing the chaklars are like when you are in a hallway that has a lightswitch at both ends, but for the light to come on only one light switch can be in the "up" position. How do I get them to trade off like the hallway light switches? Is there a way to get extra chakas besides the ones named or can you combine them (like linking them like in genetics - also are chrkas passed down genetically - so if my dad had bad chrakas then i will too??).


----------



## Paul

There should be an "I'm too allergic to mystical pseudoscience to click the link" poll option.


----------



## centrino

cold fission cure said:


> Can I trade a chakar? Which one is best? I read the thing on the root charka and the site said its in the taint (<---you'll have to highlight to see the word since its a nasty spot). It probably can't be too important if it's in that area so how do I trade up to get a better one open? I'm supposing the chaklars are like when you are in a hallway that has a lightswitch at both ends, but for the light to come on only one light switch can be in the "up" position. How do I get them to trade off like the hallway light switches? Is there a way to get extra chakas besides the ones named or can you combine them (like linking them like in genetics - also are chrkas passed down genetically - so if my dad had bad chrakas then i will too??).


Chakras deal with different emotions. So basically you can't trade a chakra since they have different functions.

I was just asking about the root chakra because it deals with 'the right to be here' and 'fear'. Related to 'social anxiety' and 'depression', but it is just the foundation. The navel chakra is the one that actually works on that.

I know the root chakra works in a funny (?) area of the body, but that's just how it is :b.

You could work on other chakras and skip the root chakra, but it is not recommended. Chakras should be opened from bottom to top.

Very interesting questions you have there on genetics. Honestly I don't know about that part (from the chakra point of view). All I could say is that I think they may be related, but there are certain random factors that make us unique and not exactly like our parents, just like in genetics.



> Is there a way to get extra chakas besides the ones named


There are 7 major chakras, but also there are several minor chakras: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chakras#Minor_chakras


----------



## Blackvixzin

Root:under-active(-44%)
Sacral:under-active(-25%)
Navel:under-active(-44%)
Heartpen(38%)
Throat:under-active(-19%)
Third Eyepen(19%)
Crown:under-active(-25%)


----------



## Pinky1

*What are chakras?*

Hey!

I saw that you were asking about how opening chakras work...I found a website where it explains what are chakras and it includes a free quick guide of opening chakras....http://opening-chakras.net/what-are-chakras/...hope you enjoy as much as me and my friends did!


----------



## keithp

Root:under-active(-62%) Sacral:open(62%) Navel:under-active(0%) Heart:open(12%) Throat:open(31%) Third Eye:over-active(88%) Crown:under-active(0%)

*Strongest-**. 6 - Third Eye chakra *The Third Eye chakra is about insight and visualization. When it is open, you have a good intuition. You may tend to fantasize.
If it is under-active, you're not very good at thinking for yourself, and you may tend to rely on authorities. You may be rigid in your thinking, relying on beliefs too much. You might even get confused easily.
If this chakra is over-active, you may live in a world of fantasy too much. In excessive cases halucinations are possible.

_*weakest -*_*1 - Root chakra * The Root chakra is about being physically there and feeling at home in situations. If it is open, you feel grounded, stable and secure. You don't unnecessarily distrust people. You feel present in the here and now and connected to your physical body. You feel you have sufficient territory.
If you tend to be fearful or nervous, your Root chakra is probably under-active. You'd easily feel unwelcome.
If this chakra is over-active, you may be very materialistic and greedy. You're probably obsessed with being secure and resist change.


----------



## velvet1

I've taken this test numerous time. My upper chakras are more open than my bottom ones.

Root:under-active(-56%) Sacral:under-active(0%) Navel:under-active(-6%) Heart:under-active(0%) Throat:under-active(0%) Third Eyepen(31%) Crownpen(38%)


----------



## heroin

Of course. I'm Indian. I was born with all of those chakras open, and the ability to ride elephants and shoot tigers, and the ability to sleep on beds of nails, the ability to perform the indian rope trick, the ability to play the sitar, and the ability to speak English with a very unpleasant accent.


----------



## Kafuka

Root:under-active(-56%)
Sacral:under-active(-19%)
Navel:under-active(-56%)
Heart:under-active(-38%)
Throat:under-active(-6%)
Third Eyepen(12%)
Crown:under-active(-38%)


----------



## Lasair

*Root:	under-active	(-38%)*

If you tend to be fearful or nervous, your Root chakra is probably under-active. You'd easily feel unwelcome.

*Sacral:	under-active	(-56%)*

If you tend to be stiff and unemotional or have a "poker face," the Sacral chakra is under-active. You're not very open to people.

*Navel:	under-active	(-69%)
*
When the Navel chakra is under-active, you tend to be passive and indecisive. You're probably timid and don't get what you want.

*Heart:	under-active	(-6%)
*
When your Heart chakra is under-active, you are cold and distant. (  )

*Throat:	under-active	(-19%)*

When this chakra is under-active, you tend not to speak much, and you probably are introverted and shy. Not speaking the truth may block this chakra.

*Third Eye:	open	(19%)*

The Third Eye chakra is about insight and visualization. When it is open, you have a good intuition. You may tend to fantasize.

*Crown:	under-active	(-6%)*

If it is under-active, you're not very aware of spirituality. You're probably quite rigid in your thinking.


----------



## leonardess

I returned from a lovely night at the theatre only to discover it had been broken into. it was lying there in the ballroom. all the windows and doors were locked. there is a detective on the case swanning about in some sort of ridiculous hat, but all he can say is that it is elementary. the ****head.


----------



## zomgz

Root:under-active(-38%) Sacral:under-active(-6%) Navel:under-active(-38%) Heartpen(25%) Throat:under-active(-6%) Third Eyepen(19%) Crown:under-active(-31%)
So I guess not haha XD


----------



## Still Waters

Well,it was but I had to close it,the rain was just ruining my oriental rug. Hey,I ain't made out of money,you know!!


----------



## Northern Lights

Root:under-active(-38%) Sacral:under-active(-6%) Navel:under-active(-12%) Heart:under-active(-38%) Throat:under-active(-12%) Third Eyepen(12%) Crown:under-active(-31%)


----------



## Georgina 22

Root:under-active(-38%)Sacralpen(31%)Navel:under-active(-44%)Heart:under-active(-6%)Throat:under-active(-12%)Third Eye:under-active(-31%)Crown:under-active(-31%)


----------



## melissa75

My heart, crown, and third eye chakras are open. The rest are closed. Hmmm.


----------



## Akane

Root:under-active(-12%) Sacral:under-active(-25%) Navel:open(6%) Heart:under-active(-6%) Throat:under-active(-12%) Third Eye:open(31%) Crownpen(6%)


----------



## equiiaddict

I'm gonna go with "no."

Root:
under-active(-69%) Sacralpen(50%) Navel:under-active(-31%) Heart:under-active(-31%) Throatpen(50%) Third Eyepen(25%) Crown:under-active(0%)


----------



## huh

My root chakra is only open when Saturn is in retrograde.


----------



## leonardess

mine has been closed by the head office. we're having to downsize because of the economy and all.


----------



## centrino

cedward said:


> Interesting, thank you guys for replying.
> 
> I would like to have more votes, but so far it seems we all have the problem with the muladhara (root) chakra. For the record, I only have "Throat" and "Third eye" opened, like some of you.


Well, It's being quite a while since I left this forum because I don't have SA anymore, yay! :boogie. So I took the test again and decided to compare it with my previous results. The difference is amazing:

Root: under-active (0%)
Sacral: open (44%)
Navel: open (31%)
Heart: open (25%)
Throat: over-active (69%)
Third Eye: open (19%)
Crown: under-active (12%)

I still have my root chakra closed, but it's far more open than the last time ( like -66% or something like that ). Other than that and the Crown, all my chakras are open :clap. Funny thing is that my Throat chakra is over-active ( it used to be just "open" ) and it is supposed to be a bad thing, but I don't mind :teeth.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Root:under-active(-31%) 
Sacral:under-active(-12%) 
Navel:under-active(-56%) 
Heart:under-active(-12%) 
Throat:under-active(-19%) 
Third Eye: Open(25%) 
Crown:under-active(-6%)


----------



## bsd3355

I have no idea and I don't wanna know...


----------



## luctus

No, I have a first-hand experience of the mess going on in there. It's pretty much fried, I think something tried to eat it for dinner. Now it just sits there rotting. It's really gross...

I've been applying this healing balm to it, but it doesn't have the slightest idea what to do with it. It doesn't think, it's just a little root chakra. 

It's so blocked and polluted, it's brown and black. Not even dark red anymore. I really feel sorry for it.


----------



## King Moonracer

my counselor actually told me about this stuff. she told me i have root and heart chakra issues


----------



## Gods Child

*Confused with my chakras*

These are my results:
Root:	open	(44%)
Sacral:	open	(25%)
Navel:	over-active	(81%)
Heart:	open	(25%)
Throat:	open	(38%)
Third Eye:	open	(69%)
Crown:	open	(31%)

I don't get it i'm confused. I new to meditating and chakras and how to open them and decided I want to open my chakras but according to this test they're already open. I don't feel any different then I always do. I meditate and don't understand what I'm looking for, or what I should be feeling. I don't know are my chakras really open? When a chakra has been opened what are you supposed to feel? How if I didn't have this test could I tell I opened a chakra? :no
Also sorry about so many questions lol


----------



## Cerrada

Root:	under-active (-38%)
Sacral: open (25%)
Navel: under-active (-25%)
Heart: open	(12%)
Throat: under-active (6%)
Third Eye: open (50%)
Crown: open (19%)

Doesn't look like I'm over-active anywhere. But the one's I'm under-active in make sense. :s


----------



## persona non grata

Gods Child said:


> These are my results:
> Root: open (44%)
> Sacral: open (25%)
> Navel: over-active (81%)
> Heart: open (25%)
> Throat: open (38%)
> Third Eye: open (69%)
> Crown: open (31%)
> 
> I don't get it i'm confused. I new to meditating and chakras and how to open them and decided I want to open my chakras but according to this test they're already open. I don't feel any different then I always do. I meditate and don't understand what I'm looking for, or what I should be feeling. I don't know are my chakras really open? When a chakra has been opened what are you supposed to feel? How if I didn't have this test could I tell I opened a chakra? :no
> Also sorry about so many questions lol


I hope I don't piss of any Hindus here for saying this but...
I don't think Chakras exist outside of being a concept to be visualized during meditation. In any meditation you'll feel what you feel, it's tempting to look for right or wrong, but that's not how it works. It's more about training your mind to focus on one thing in particular than about invoking a specific feeling. Mediation can feel euphoric, but if you're consciously checking if you're euphoric/peaceful/whatever enough, you're thinking about it too much to get there.

If you're thinking too much about whether your chakras are 'open' or 'closed' I would suggest you start with breathing meditations, which are simpler. The most important thing isn't what single thing you're focusing on, just that you're focusing on one single thing.


----------



## crispycritter

Root:under-active(-25%) 
Sacral:under-active(-12%) 
Navel:under-active(-19%) 
Heart: open(44%) 
Throat: open(25%) 
Third Eye: over-active(75%) 
Crown: open(12%)

mmm not horrible i guess


----------



## Andre83

Hi,

I just registered here because of this thread.

My results....

Root:under-active(-12%) Sacralpen(50%) Navelpen(62%) Heartpen(56%) Throatver-active(88%) Third Eyever-active(94%) Crownpen(56%)
I feel like crap because of a girl, not my best day. But I am not staying still, I am moving on, hard as it is to any person in the world. Things change for the best, I strongly believe in this.

I will share some insight though, as I have been studying/practicing these energy, healing and out of body astral travel for some years now. Take it as you will, I am not here to force beliefs on anyone, just to offer some of what I know to whoever it may interest. I hope it is of help, it will be worth the time if someone is helped by this.

Chakras are some energy vortexes seen by clairvoyants on people's auras. They are like flowers but more like energy whirlwinds. The energy is like water moving about, almost like in a cartoon. It's very strange when seen for the first time.

Social anxiety. I guess it can be solved with medication, therapy or energy. But the last option is hardly within reach of the normal person.

Sometimes I would overcharge my base chakra and go to school and people would give me extra attention. I noticed the difference, of course.

If you overcharge your navel chakra, you will become a lot more confident also, maybe even controlling or a prick, so to say. Unless you have a good healthy heart chakra, to give you compassion.

You can strengthen the chakras by focusing on them, sucking in energy form nature of the cosmos or the ocean, the Earth (just not from other people, please)... You should suck brilliant white energy, with your will, to the chakra you want to empower. You should also expel sick energy, bad thoughts (thought forms sometimes) form the chakras.

One good exercise is to do so: inhale and envision/feel the chakra or chakras or whole energy body/etheric double becoming filled with brilliant energy light and as you exale envision and feel it expelling bad/used/sick energy.

You must suck in good energy, with good thoughts. No good in bringing a lot of energy but with oversexualized desires, worries, fear or anything like that. It will clog the system and create a bad aura.

I believe social anxiety can be solved with development of good root and navel chakras. A good sex chakra also helps.

Navel chakra is on the navel. Sexual chakras can be on the tip of the penis, the clitoris, under the navel.... there are so many. Some people will call the chakras on the perineum as sexual chakras.

Base chakra can be anywhere in the lower torso from the perineum to the coccyx. Each book that I read puts it in a different place... But all places are right though. All books show an opinion, and most are about right in my experience. No need to lose sleep over it as I have when I was younger.

Just energize chakras on the perineum, coccyx, scrotum/ovaries, penis, navel, on the lower back, and also within the torso there are chakras. There are energy centers within the body as well as on it's surface where the flower like chakras show. The centers within the body have similar functions to the ones at the same height on the surface, and they kind of bring energy to and from the chakras on the surface.

The practitioner has to develop through time and exercises to understand this better. It's good to have everything flowing well, with bright white energy or colors, but not grey/dark/used up energy matter, it's not healthy.

When I say bright white energy, I mean as in a pearly bright white, not transparent white. Whiteness in a bright clean way actually is the dense, strong energy that nurtures. It is better to feed than colored energy, because color indicates a pattern already in it.

Golden, violet or pink are good though, on energy. Golden is healing kind of, violet is cleansing, pink is loving energy. Just a light subtle tone of each color on the surface of the energy, really just a little of the tone is enough. But the core of the energy should be as white as is gets, and a feeling of purity, freshness, cleanness, nurture is also good.

As you imagine these qualities to the energy you are trying to acquire you will naturally be in sync with it and evoke it to your aura. You tune to the energy and focus on bringing it from the sea, Earth or somewhere, and you will do it.

Go for the navel, base chakras, and anxiety will be destroyed by self-confidence that will blast through the roof.

Solar plexus chakra is also good to work, to solve fear and other negative emotions. Heart being clean also helps. Most sites or books talk about these chakras, it's easy to find.

On 4 shared you can search for "pranic healing choa kok sui" and there's a book with exercises to energize the chakras towards the last pages of it. Those are good and this book is easily found on the internet. It is an out of print edition of it, the first one I think.

I know this stuff but still have ups and downs like anyone. One thing is knowing and practicing sometimes and another is being well all the time from it. But practice will bring better results as in any other activity regarding these energy things. Trust me, even if it takes years, for everyone, the results will show.

And your personality really changes, faster with mind over energy than yoga positions, as your mind is the strongest instrument in the Universe when it comes to manipulating energy.

Good luck all, hope this helps you the same as it helps me.

Cheers,
André


----------



## candiedsky

mine's the solar plexus. It is most definitely NOT grounded. 
working on it though.


----------



## march_hare

Awesome.


----------



## tranquildream

These 3 were low/under-active for me:

root(insecurity and feeling unwelcome)
naval(passive and indecisive)
throat(introverted and shy)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I just started thinkin' about UZUMAKI NARUTO!!!


----------



## TheWeeknd

Thanks for this!! I dunno how accurate this is...but I took it.



Root: under-active	(-44%)
Sacral:	under-active	(0%)
Navel:	under-active	(-38%)
Heart:	open	(25%)
Throat:	under-active	(-31%)
Third Eye:	open	(44%)
Crown:	open	(19%)

We can open them up by meditating daily and imagining them being open with our mind's eye. Bring in positive energy to your chakras..


----------



## Cletis

What??? :sus :duck :troll :stu


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

All my chakras are under active except for the heart chakra. I should meditate more. Ommmmmmmmmm...

Root: underactive (-44%)
Sacral: underactive (-25%)
Navel: underactive (-75%)
Heart: open (0%)
Throat: underactive (-25%)
Third Eye: underactive (-31%)
Crown: underactive (-31%)


----------



## andy1984

Cletis said:


> What??? :sus :duck :troll :stu


exactly. chakra you say?


----------



## Cassabell

Cletis said:


> What??? :sus :duck :troll :stu


haha this is awesome Cletis, go on the link at the start and answer the questions, its actually really cool


----------



## anthrotex

Root:	under-active	(0%)
Sacral:	open	(62%)
Navel:	open	(31%)
Heart:	open	(50%)
Throat:	over-active	(75%)
Third Eye:	open	(38%)
Crown:	open	(25%)

Apparently I talk too much.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

No, but it sounds like a painful procedure.


----------



## Secretaz

Root:	under-active (-88%)
Sacral: open (-6%)
Navel: under-active (-81%)
Heart: under-active (-62%)
Throat: under-active (-62%)
Third Eye: under-active (-12%)
Crown: under-active (-50%)

:no
Should I try to meditate?


----------

